# Anyone else with an HR10-250 that still doesn't hae 6.4a?



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I've placed calls daily, still no 6.4a on my active HR10-250. Even changed dial-up numbers to try another number.

Both of my HDVR2s got the upgrade, and I even pulled a deactivated HR10-250 out of the closet, plugged it in, dialed-up and got 6.4a on this deactivated box, but no joy on my active HR10-250.

Any thoughts? Anyone else still waiting on their HR10-250 to get it?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Since my phone lines are unplugged, I am indeed waiting. Pioneers get the arrows, settlers get the land.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

I really like this upgrade, no problems so far and the recently deleted folder is a nice idea.


----------



## Colby (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm still missing the 6.4e upgrade on my HR10-250 as well.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I've had the upgrade for quite some time and it now seems to have settled in. It reboots during the same hour virtually every day. At least it allows for some progrmming planning.


----------



## ellie621 (Jun 12, 2008)

I could not get it either on my R10 with a new drive... I ordered a pay per view movie and recorded it. I then dialed into Tivo and alas "pending restart". Try that...It works!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ellie621 said:


> I could not get it either on my R10 with a new drive... I ordered a pay per view movie and recorded it. I then dialed into Tivo and alas "pending restart". Try that...It works!


I don't want to order PPV just to get an upgrade!


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Has that box been hacked, zippered, Tivoupgrade drive replaced, networked etc etc. over the years?



drew2k said:


> I've placed calls daily, still no 6.4a on my active HR10-250. Even changed dial-up numbers to try another number.
> 
> Both of my HDVR2s got the upgrade, and I even pulled a deactivated HR10-250 out of the closet, plugged it in, dialed-up and got 6.4a on this deactivated box, but no joy on my active HR10-250.
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone else still waiting on their HR10-250 to get it?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

incog-neato said:


> Has that box been hacked, zippered, Tivoupgrade drive replaced, networked etc etc. over the years?


Nope - it's out of the box, unhacked, unmodified...


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

About the only thing you can do is drastic since you will lose all your programs, SPs and settings... reimage your drive (InstantCake if still available).


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

hiker said:


> About the only thing you can do is drastic since you will lose all your programs, SPs and settings... reimage your drive (InstantCake if still available).


I've considered a Clear and Delete, but for only a moment. Maybe I'll be lucky enough to get 6.4b whenever that happens to come around ...


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

OK - the updates come via the phone lines - Correct?

I do not have hard line phone service anymore so have been trying to think of what to do if I want the update. Can I simple remove the receiver and take it somewhere else (that does not have Directv service) and get it this way. 

I would have to program the number prior to unplugging it. Would Directv be able to pick up that this phone is not my address/phone number? I had phone service when I first received the receiver, but have since gone to using my cell phone only. 

Also will it need to be plugged into the satellite dish to get this to work?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Nevermind.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

reubenray said:


> OK - the updates come via the phone lines - Correct?
> 
> I do not have hard line phone service anymore so have been trying to think of what to do if I want the update. Can I simple remove the receiver and take it somewhere else (that does not have Directv service) and get it this way.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can simply connect your Tivo to the phone line at work, or at friend/neighbor's house. You don't need a satellite connection, and nobody at DirecTV will notice that it's not calling from your house. Just force the Daily Call. Once that's completed you should see "Pending Restart" as the Status. Unplug your Tivo, bring it home, and let it boot up. It will install the new software.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, you can simply connect your Tivo to the phone line at work, or at friend/neighbor's house. You don't need a satellite connection, and nobody at DirecTV will notice that it's not calling from your house. Just force the Daily Call. Once that's completed you should see "Pending Restart" as the Status. Unplug your Tivo, bring it home, and let it boot up. It will install the new software.


Thanks - how do you force a "daily call"?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

reubenray said:


> Thanks - how do you force a "daily call"?


"Messages & Settings" -> "Settings" -> "Phone" -> "Connect to DVR Service Now"


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

The updates come from the satellite. The "trigger" to install them comes from the phone line so you would need to be connected to the dish to download the "software" then to the phone line to trigger the install.



reubenray said:


> OK - the updates come via the phone lines - Correct?


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

incog-neato said:


> The updates come from the satellite. The "trigger" to install them comes from the phone line so you would need to be connected to the dish to download the "software" then to the phone line to trigger the install.


I installed a new HD from Weaknees on Saturday (6.3f), and it took until last night to get the update from the Sats, which I triggered by doing a daily call this morning.

Brian


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Finally got it about 2 days ago. Downloaded via sat. So for those waiting, apparently it is still slowly rolling out (or I was at the end again).


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry for the thread bump, but I was wondering if 6.4a is still in the stream? I had an HR10-250 that I put aside for a while but plugged it in about a month ago. It has been attached to a phone line since then, but is still sitting at 6.3something. Regular calls have been made and are successful.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Had one at 3.1.5f plugged in for 1 1/2 months and no dice. Instantcaked it last week w/6.4a. Appears to be out of the stream for at least 2 months now from what I gather.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

You could always just run slicer after you download the slices that I have up at http://www.gamblin.net/webbackups/tivo/wanker/files/Series%202%20Files/HD/

Of course you have to purchase slicer for $20


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Wilhite said:


> Sorry for the thread bump, but I was wondering if 6.4a is still in the stream? I had an HR10-250 that I put aside for a while but plugged it in about a month ago. It has been attached to a phone line since then, but is still sitting at 6.3something. Regular calls have been made and are successful.


It was there a couple weeks ago, as I upgraded then. It is the latest official build released naitonally, so I can't imagine why it would not be there (which is typically where the latest build always lives). Are you not even "pending restart" yet? Maybe they pulled it briefly suspecting a potential problem. They might be a bit gunshy after the problem with all the HD DVR lockups the other day. If you have been connected for a month and calls are successful, I would suspect some other problem. Has this unit ever been hacked?


----------



## richierich (Jul 10, 2002)

I had mine updated several years ago by DVRUPGRADE and they have a Flag that keeps my unit from being Upgraded so I don't lose their PTVNET software so my unit does not update!!!


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> It was there a couple weeks ago, as I upgraded then. It is the latest official build released naitonally, so I can't imagine why it would not be there (which is typically where the latest build always lives). Are you not even "pending restart" yet? Maybe they pulled it briefly suspecting a potential problem. They might be a bit gunshy after the problem with all the HD DVR lockups the other day. If you have been connected for a month and calls are successful, I would suspect some other problem. Has this unit ever been hacked?


No pending restarts, no hacks. Nothing. It's like I've received the latest version and that's all I'm going to get. It continues to make regular calls and they are successful.

Not a huge deal, but it would be nice to have it to the latest version for the remote scheduling functionality.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, to my surprise, I lost my 30 second skip sometime between Saturday evening and last night. Since I didn't have any power outages, that can only mean one thing.

Yep... my HR10-250 received the 6.4a upgrade. So, it would appear that it's still in the stream, but it moves really, really slow.


----------

